# Switch in der Wand installieren?



## Knogle (27. April 2015)

Moin

Moechte diesen Switch TP-Link TL-SG1008D 8 Port Gigabit Ethernet Switch 6935364020262 | eBay gerne an einer Wand verankern, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich da vorgehen soll

Es gibt keine Anleitung dazu, wie ich das Ding verankern soll, da ich nicht weiss ob es extra Halterungen dafuer gibt

Loch in die Wand bohren, und Duebel reinmachen ist kein Problem


MfG


----------



## Myst007 (27. April 2015)

Auf Amazone Steht:
Plastikgehäuse für Tischaufbau oder Wandmontage.
Also sollte es eigentlich kein Problem geben.


----------



## Rho (27. April 2015)

Klar gibt es eine Anleitung. Auf den Seiten fünf und sechs steht auch etwas zum Thema Wandmontage. 

http://www.tp-link.de/Resources/document/TL-SG1008D_UG_V2.pdf

Eine Anleitung sollte aber gar nicht nötig sein. Einfach zwei Schrauben in die Wand und mit Hilfe der Löcher auf der Unterseite an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Knogle (29. April 2015)

Was fuer Schrauben sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## SquadLeader (29. April 2015)

Richte dich ganz nach dem Schraubenkopf, soll ja danach gut halten.


----------



## Knogle (29. April 2015)

Aber habt ihr da irgendne Bezeichnung? Weil ich weiss nicht wonach ich dann im Baumarkt suchen soll


----------



## SquadLeader (30. April 2015)

Du suchst Spanplattenschrauben, meist Spax (nach der Marke) genannt.
Und wenn es keine Holzwand ist, wirst du dazu auch noch ein paar Dübel brauchen.


----------



## MountyMAX (30. April 2015)

Oder du klebst ihn einfach an die Wand mit doppelseitigen zip-Klebeband (die Dinger welche man problemlos durch seitliches ziehen entfernen kann). 
Ich benutze z.B. "Turbocoll 2000 turbozip", das hält bis zu 4(!) kg/cm²
Ist allerdings natürlich teurer als 2 Schrauben, aber dafür hast keine Löcher und kannst es immer wieder restlos entfernen (falls z.B. der Switch abraucht und du wieder einen neuen brauchst ^^)


----------



## padme (30. April 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Oder du klebst ihn einfach an die Wand mit doppelseitigen zip-Klebeband (die Dinger welche man problemlos durch seitliches ziehen entfernen kann).
> Ich benutze z.B. "Turbocoll 2000 turbozip", das hält bis zu 4(!) kg/cm²
> Ist allerdings natürlich teurer als 2 Schrauben, aber dafür hast keine Löcher und kannst es immer wieder restlos entfernen (falls z.B. der Switch abraucht und du wieder einen neuen brauchst ^^)



Hallo.
selbst dann braucht man den Switch nur kurz anheben, dass die Schrauben aus der Nut springen und wieder einen neuen hinhägen. 
Dachtest du das der Switch direkt mit der Wand verschraubt wird?

EDIT. Mein Fehler. Jetzt hab ich es verstanden.  Manchmal brauch ich a bissal..


----------



## Körschgen (30. April 2015)

Wie kann man denn nicht mal zwei Schrauben daheim haben, ohje ohweh...
Was für ein Thread


----------



## Knogle (30. April 2015)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn nicht mal zwei Schrauben daheim haben, ohje ohweh...
> Was für ein Thread



Naja es gibt ja verschiedene Schrauben, die die ich ausprobiert habe waren zu klein oder zu gross
War nun beim Baumarkt und habe da wild rumprobiert, und richtige gefunden


----------

